# Common Fish Problems and Solutions



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So i was thinking that because there are so many disease questions that come through the forum that we should have a sticky listing common questions and answers

Anywho.... post any information here that you think would be useful or common problems and solutions and ill keep updating the first post

all i have to say right now is salt will fix almost anything in a freshwater aquarium (not really but it helps with some stuff)

*SALT*

Salt in an aquarium can be benificial for several reasons. The main reason i personally use salt in my aquarium is to help prevent freshwater ich. From my understanding freshwater ich cannot survive in water with a moderate salinity (1 teaspoon per 3 liters) if dont feel like converting it to tbsp/gallon but i usually go either 1tbsp / 5 gallons or 1tbsp / 10 gallons. Raising the temperature doesnt actually kill ich, it just speeds up its life cycle which will help get the ich to a point in its life where it can be killed by the salt

one thing you have to remember is when you do a water change, dont resalt your tank based on the volume of your whole tank, base it off of the volume of your water change.

Salt will also help get rid of other parasites, reduce chances of bacterial and fungal infections and reduce stress on some fish.

DOWNSIDES OF SALT

1. some plants do not like salt, ive had lots of plants die after salting my tanks
2. certain fish that like very soft water can get stressed by adding salt (from my understanding)

PS: it is easiest to salt your tank by mixing salt in a separate container of aquarium water and slowly dumping it in the tank once all the salt is mixed in


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Ich>Teaspoon (5 ml) to every 5-10 gallons of water, raise temperature.

90% of problems are linked to bad...WATER QUALITY WATER QUALITY WATER QUALITY!

amirite? IMO


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> ...all i have to say right now is salt will fix almost anything in a freshwater aquarium


 Will salt fix the hole it puts in my wallet?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Aqaurium salt is dirt cheap compared to medication and dead fish


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

TomC said:


> Will salt fix the hole it puts in my wallet?





jobber604 said:


> Aqaurium salt is dirt cheap compared to medication and dead fish


due to the price diference of salt and medications salt will HELP the hole in your wallet but not fix it


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

a needle and thread on the other hand will fix it!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

monkE said:


> a needle and thread on the other hand will fix it!


time is money, ductape is quicker


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a Salt and Indian Almond Leaf type of person as well. It fixes everything but my snakehead.


----------

